# Frustrated...........



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, I was dianosed with Graves in March this year, had most of the classic symptoms including eyes. I started off on 40mg/day meth, dropped to 20mg, then 10mg, now last month 2.5mg, went hypo for a while, endo said, "guess we overshot it a bit". Since March I have felt good for about two months, think it was May/June. Now symptoms are making a return, most notably the mentally fuzzy feeling, achy arms, acne on my back, headaches, and shortness of breath. My eyes also seem to be worse in the last month also. They were somewhat worse when I saw the eye Dr 1.5 months ago, see him every 90 days.
Question, 2.5mg/day seems like an insignificant dose. Is this a common dose?
Labs on 10/7-
T3 uptake 33 range 27-37
Total T3 .93 range .80-2.0
Thyroxine 5.1 range 4.6-12
Sensitive TSH 6.42 range .27-4.2
Interpetation?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

can you cal your endo and get in for bloodwork? they may need to check your levels and adjust your dose. I can't tell you if that's a normal dose or not. I never made it below 40 mg/day before I had my thyroid out.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your Labs suggest hypothyroid not Graves'. However, you need to have the FTs (FREES) tested and not the Ts (TOTALS). Estrogen and other things can interfere with the totals and give false readings where they do not interfere with the frees. That being said, your levels are on the hypo side which means med. dose needs adjustments, if you have waited a long enough period of time between med. dose adjustment.

It would be more helpful if along with TSH doctor does FTts and you post them with Labs reference range.

Right now your levels do not suggest Graves' nor Hashi but do relate to hypothyroidism.

Discuss all with your doctor.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Endo reduced the dose to 2.5mg on 10/8, I know that is not enough time till now to judge.

I started out in March severly hyper/Graves, now I'm hypo............great.


----------

